# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تقرير: آي فون 4 الأبيض يصل إلى الأسواق بنهاية أبريل

## gsm4maroc

بعد توقعات بتأجيل اطلاق أيفون 5   *ذكر موقع بلومبرج نقلًا عن ثلاثة مصادر مطلعة على خطط شركة آبل، أن الشركة ستقوم بطرح إصدار آي فون 4 بلونه الأبيض في نهاية الشهر الجاري. يأتي هذا الإعلان في الوقت الذي ينتظر فيه الكثيرون إطلاق آبل للجيل الخامس من أجهزة الآي فون.*    وأشار التقرير أن الشركة تعتزم طرح آي فون 4 الأبيض في الأسواق خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة. وأضاف التقرير أن آبل لا تعتزم إطلاق آي فون 5 في مؤتمر المطورين المقرر عقده في يونيو/ حزيران المقبل مخالفة بذلك أحد العادات التي استمرت معها لسنوات.    تجدر الإشارة إلى أن آبل قد وعدت عملائها بإطلاق إصدار آي فون باللون الأبيض فور إعلانها عن آي فون 4، إلا أن محاولات الشركة قد باءت بالفشل لإطلاقه جنبًا إلى جنب مع الإصدار الأسود الذي تم طرحه في الأسواق منذ 10 أشهر.    وعلى الرغم من هذا التأخير الكبير لإطلاق الجهاز، إلا أن رب ضارة نافعة، حيث استطاعت الشركة أن تعالج عيوب تقشير الطلاء الأبيض للجهاز النابع من مشاكل السخونة ودرجات الحرارة الزائدة له، وقد صرح أحد المحللين بأن آبل قامت بتغيير المادة التي تحافظ على الأجهزة مغلفة، مما ساعد الشركة على اتخاذ قرار شحن الجهاز في نهاية الشهر الجاري.    وقد حطمت آبل الرقم القياسي الخاص بها، حيث استطاعت أن تبيع 16.2 مليون جهاز آي فون في الربع الأخير للعام المالي. وستقوم الشركة بالإعلان عن نتائج الربع الثاني الأربعاء المقبل، وسط توقعات تشير إلى أنها قد باعت أجهزة أكثر خلال هذا الربع.

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي الجديد

----------


## gsmsahara

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

